# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  you need certificate in IELTS,TOEFL,CELTA,DELTA, GRE and other

## carlmayar1980

*you need certificate in IELTS,TOEFL,CELTA,DELTA, GRE and other
diplomas urgently? whatsapp:: +*****13731
We offer our exclusive clients the ability to gain this certificates
and many other documents. WE can also help you to get valid Work
permits,Driver’s license ,second passport, checks clean, and Visas to European
,USA,Canada and Australia .contact us at . **********consulate@gmail.com
Email : ********consulate@gmail.com
Skype: ********embassy
TEL: (0090)533*********
whatsapp:: +905**********

----------


## AndyD

Contact details removed.

----------

